# Car shows



## GIZZMO (11 mo ago)

Apologies new member, do car meets happen and does they get posted on here, been lucky enough to purchase a mk3 tts and can't wait for the journey to start with modifications 😁


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

There’s an events forum you can keep an eye on TT Events


----------

